# OPI Nail Envy



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm sorry if this is the wrong forum for this but I have a question for anyone who has ever used this product. I used to use Nail Tek II after I stopped getting acrylic on my nails and it was helping them grow but they were dry and brittle so a nail tech suggested to me using OPI nail envy for dry and brittle nails. I have been using it for awhile and its been working great my nail beds have never been healthier. I always put this on under nail polish. I decided the other day to just go bare for awhile and I put this on as a clear to keep my nails healthy. Well it turned my nails brown. It wasen't until I removed it from my nails that they actually looked clean. Has anyone ever run into this problem and is it not supposed to be used as a clear? It was so disgusting and this little bottle was not cheap.


----------



## dawnmelissa (Apr 19, 2005)

i use it as a clear polish all of the time, i've never had any problems with it turning color or anything.  i bet that was dissapointing to see it do that


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 19, 2005)

I've had that same problem. 

I think the Nail Envy was a bit sticky or something. Try using a clear nailpolish over it to set it.

I actually prefer Essie's nail treatment products over OPI's.


----------



## Krystle (Apr 19, 2005)

I have never had that happen either.  I have been using it clear as well as a base coat for probably 3 years now.  I use the matte and original formula.  I would give it another try and see what happens.


----------



## Ziya (Jul 26, 2009)

I've found it tends to absorb dyes and colours reallly easily..I was wearing a pair of new blue jeans and even though they had been washed, I had lightish blue nails...while the rest of my hands were clean!! lol try sealing with a top coat liek a poster above said.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mostly use it as a base coat now


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 26, 2009)

That has never happened to me, but I use the Original, not the Dry and Brittle. I have heard a couple of stories of Dry and Brittle turning strange colors or making nails peel more, but I have never tried that particular formula. Perhaps next time you could try a different formula? How long have you had this, is it older?


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 27, 2009)

i use the original and i sometimes do notice the "dirty look" if i wear it alone.. not so much brown but like dingy looking, i agree it is probably because it is sticky as it does not do it all the time.
i use it as a base coat so it does not bother me much.


----------

